# how to use a python??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

have been trying to find out how this thing works and none of it makes any sense to me.. The Petco article said that when you use the end to clean the gravel turn on the cold water.
Does this put cold water into the tank?
Then you are supposed to turn off the cold water when the gravel is cleaned and start the tap water to go into the tank.
How does starting the cold water clean the gravel and how do you get the right temp water to go back into the tank?
It also says to add the conditioner to the stream of water going into the tank.
So how do you measure that accurately?
I cannot even visualize what they mean.
Perhaps if i saw it in action....


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The adapter which connects to the faucet can be operated in an open or closed position. When closed, faucet water doesn't enter the hose (the water flows down the drain), however it creates a suction which draws water (and waste particles) from the tank. 

When the adapter is placed in the closed position water flows from the faucet through the python and into the tank.

To get it to the right temp you should probably figure out ahead of time how far to turn the hot and cold faucets to match the aquarium temperature (using a thermometer). 

I add the water conditioner into the tank prior to filling it back up with tap water.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks- that makes more sense to me!
I can see it would be more useful in a large tank as in a small tank the water temp would be hard to regulate.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

One word of warning. Make sure that your sink can drain the water coming out of your faucet+tank at the same time fast enough or your sink will over flow. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

:console: :lol:


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

goodie said:


> One word of warning. Make sure that your sink can drain the water coming out of your faucet+tank at the same time fast enough or your sink will over flow. Don't ask me how I know this.


 :roll: :roll:









Side note, we almost drowned. LOL


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mos:

This is late in coming as I am "the new kid on the block here".



mousey said:


> have been trying to find out how this thing works and none of it makes any sense to me..


In two words "Venturi Effect".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venturi_effect




mousey said:


> The Petco article said that when you use the end to clean the gravel turn on the cold water.
> Does this put cold water into the tank?
> Then you are supposed to turn off the cold water when the gravel is cleaned and start the tap water to go into the tank.
> How does starting the cold water clean the gravel and how do you get the right temp water to go back into the tank?


I do not "know about the "PetCo article"
BUT
in order to evacuate water from your tank "pull/screw out" the "end of the discharge mechanism"
AND
in order to discharge water into your tank "push/screw in" the "end of the discharge mechanism".




mousey said:


> It also says to add the conditioner to the stream of water going into the tank.
> So how do you measure that accurately?


I have never had a problem in adding twice the recommended dosage of dechlorinate to the tank immediately prior to replacing water into the tank.
The "real problem here" is water temperature.
An example:
If the tank water temperature is 78F and a 25% WC is accomplished with tap water, the temperature of which is 50F, then an "instantaneous change" in tank water temperature to 71F will occur (hence significant stress to the fishies).


Several preceding post have defined problems with the use of a python but additional information is:

If the rate of flow of the tap water is low the python will not be effective in discharging into a receptacle (ie. the kitchen sink) which is higher than the water surface in the tank and will "only moderately function" to discharge into a receptacle (ie. your back yard) which is lower than the water surface in the tank (but in this case the Python will function better than a siphon).

My Python is a "real pain" when attached to my kitchen sink (due it's low rate of flow).
My Python functions "beauteously" when attached to an outside faucet and is discharging in to my back yard (which is approximately 6' below the water surface in my tank).

TR


----------



## GodsinisteR (Aug 30, 2007)

I find the best way to change my water is to run the hose outside the nearest window and just suck the hose to make it flow .  . when re-filling, I try to make the water the same temp as the tank by using a $1 glass thermometer to check the water right under the faucet. Once refilled i just add stress coat or your prefered dechlorinate. I never had a problem yet.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while the venturi does work;keep in mind that the company that makes the python isn't paying your water bill.my water bill is already $200 every 3 months.if i used the venturi,it would be 5 times that much..it is nothing more than a waste of money.but i do own a python and i really like it;i just don't use the venturi valve.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

lohachata said:


> while the venturi does work;keep in mind that the company that makes the python isn't paying your water bill.my water bill is already $200 every 3 months.if i used the venturi,it would be 5 times that much..it is nothing more than a waste of money.but i do own a python and i really like it;i just don't use the venturi valve.


That's when having well water comes in quite handy. No water bills for me!!


----------

